# Is theft/vandalism a problem for anyone else?



## VonScotchington (Aug 13, 2009)

And if so what do you do about it? Two years ago we had alot of stuff stolen/damaged all on one night, so last year I put my yard display out much later in the month than I like to. I feel like this kind of robs my neighborhood TOT's of the whole build up to the blessed night, but I also don't like the feeling of jerking awake for the whole month everytime I hear a loud noise or car in front of our house. Any thoughts? :confusedkin:


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah,make tombstones outta concrete! 2 heavy for most kids 2 lift an they d*mn sure can't run w/ them...ROFLMAO!!! Otherwise, buy a guard dog or a shotgun w/ rocksalt shells!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

If you use the Search tab, you'll see this has been posted numerous times. You'll be able to see what other haunters do about this issue. Personally, my Pitbull is all the alarm I need. After that, the people stealing..if they make it...won't have to worry about the dog, they'll have to worry about me. I also have a group of friends help in watching the house on Halloween incase anyone thinks they wanna start something, we'll take care of it ourselves.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have two dogs that alert us to anything going on in our yard. But after the dogs start barking, then the vandals have to deal with the two irate musicians that run out of the house, screaming like banshees. The neighbors must think we're possessed.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

*doggies!!!*



Fiend4Halloween said:


> If you use the Search tab, you'll see this has been posted numerous times. You'll be able to see what other haunters do about this issue. Personally, my Pitbull is all the alarm I need. After that, they people stealing..if they make it...won't have to worry about the dog, they'll have to worry about me. I also have a group of friends help in watching the house on Halloween incase anyone thinks they wanna start something, we'll take care of it ourselves.


Yeah,English Staff myself. Looking 4 another but prices are out of hand! Also try speaking 2 the police and see if you can get a lil more patrols through the area. Nothing deters most more than police prescence. Of course my bitch is so alpha that she marks her spot w/ her leg hiked! ;^{>


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a friggin' sheltie that barks at every rabbit, bird, squirrel, raccoon, skunk that comes within 20ft. of the house. Come 2 in the morning if the dog wakes me, I check on the situation with a .40 cal.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, love it fellas', love it !


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Camera's and this year im building a 5-6 foot fence, or just buying one..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Two Austrian Rottweilers that never bark. I get awakened to screams for help, lol. I have a very detailed corpse I got from a friend in the haunt industry for my 21st Birthday, that I decided to put in my haunt a couple of years ago, The night after I put him out, I get awakened by this horrible noise. I naturally go to check with a pistol and a flashlight( I felt like a security guard, lol) Anyway, I find this very scared man up in a tree, asking me if my house is really haunted, because he kept hearing this growling while he was trying to pick up the corpse.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I do both a walk-through in my stand alone 2 car garage and a yard haunt. The outside facade of the garage and all the yard stuff (which is a lot) does not get set up until the morning of Halloween. It takes all day and I'm usually doing stuff right up until the start of TOT. 

The TOT time in my town is heavily regulated, from 7pm to 9pm only. That's it. Then I take down everything outside that same night. Cemetery, props, lights, decorations, everything. It's a long day. I leave zero chance for theft or vandalism.

We have kids and adults that are amazed by the fact that the haunt seems to magically appear from nowhere and then disappear. Of course they don't realize the months of planning and building to pull it off.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

*.40's a bit small 4 me.*



MotelSixx said:


> I got a friggin' sheltie that barks at every rabbit, bird, squirrel, raccoon, skunk that comes within 20ft. of the house. Come 2 in the morning if the dog wakes me, I check on the situation with a .40 cal.


.40's are nice bt I prefer my Paraordinace P-12 in .45! If that does'nt put em' down in 2 shots,I have 10more behind that...all frangibles cept' 4 3 hornady vectors in the bottom....if that doesn't fix the situation nothing will! And frangibles won't penetrate sheetrock wall,so the kids are safe on the other side. But then again,also have a Bennelli M-90 for CQB back up! Noone's stupid enough 2 try me like that. Not 2 mention I spent about 10yrs doin hand 2 hand(Kung fu). Also my bulldog does'nt bark,she sleeps on the bed and wakes me when she alerts....sux 2 be them! Never been a problem in my neighborhoods...


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

So guys are saying you'll shoot down and kill some 13 yr. old idiot for stealing a foam tombstone? Really? Chase down, yes. Call the cops, sure. But kill? Come on. How about some practical tips people can use instead of macho posturing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

In the past i have set up only on the day of Halloween. I've never had anything stolen, but that's probably because i am in and out of the house the whole day and don't give thieves the opportunity. This year i am setting up three times in October. The first time to get an idea of where I'm gonna put everything, since i am moving the haunt to a different part of the yard, and therefore must find room for everything. The second time will be for the newspaper to take photos for their article, and the third will be on halloween. It's a lot of work putting everything out only one day(and i have a lot of stuff!) but i feel it's the only way to combat theft. Last year when i tried to put a few cheaper things out early, they were mysteriously moved in the opposite direction of the wind. Not sure who did it.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Gothic Nightmare said:


> So guys are saying you'll shoot down and kill some 13 yr. old idiot for stealing a foam tombstone? Really? Chase down, yes. Call the cops, sure. But kill? Come on. How about some practical tips people can use instead of macho posturing.


 In my 1st 2posts I gave the lighter side of that,did'nt you see the comment on rock salt loads? That's what I advocate...unfortunately most will push you past that point try 2 show off for their buddies.
It's not macho posturing,and who said anything about killing over anything. But however I don't tolerate [email protected] even if it is a foam tombstone. Principals are principals after all,and if you allow even 1 person 2 walk all over you...so will all the rest. 
There is a pack mentality even w/human beings,and if the leader gets away w/ it,the rest will follow. For clarification, the majority of my tombstones are elaborate things I spent alot of time working on([email protected] profile page,that is like what I make)...not walmart $1.50 props,but sentimental things that I spent time w/ the kids working on. Average response time on this end of town 4 police is about 15minutes. Not much chance of them catching anything(like they really care anyway),but a Krispy Kreme donut and some coffee(ever try prosecuting some one for under $100 theft,they just [email protected]). Meanwhile you may be catching a bullet because you ran out there 2 frighten off those kids.
I don't advocate killing in any respect,there is no doubt w/ concurance from almost every religion in the world(not just christianity). But no where does it say that giving someone a permanent limp protecting your own is a problem. If you want to be a doormat for the world...so be it. But I refuse 2 be stepped on when I do this for [email protected] charge w/nothing but good [email protected] a large personal expense.
And as you probably know,it's not 13yr old kids...it's mostly 16-25yr old young adults which are extremely prone 2 carrying firearms themselves. Anyone having seen violent crime statistics on the subject knows this.Most of them will not fight hand 2 hand because they are scared 2 have their butt kicked. That is a problem of not having real men anymore that teach their sons 2 protect those that are helpless & weak,a sense of honor or how even how 2 protect themselves when backing away does'nt work.Having a knife in a gunfight will have you pushing up daisy's pilgrim. Having equal or superior firepower is only common sense.
The only way as mentioned previously is 2 secure *EVERYTHING* before going 2 bed that night,which is almost assuredly impossible for the large scale elaborate home haunts. Which brings another point,those haunts have sometimes upwards of $20k in them in parts alone(not even considering the consideralble skill & effort put into them). You'd let some jerk destroy that type of an investment w/o any action? Would you let someone beat your car w/ a sledge hammer till it was useless? Same difference. And I don't think you would anymore than I would...dnt take our back and forth banter out of context...those measures are for protecting our families.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

DarkShadows said:


> Camera's and this year im building a 5-6 foot fence, or just buying one..


Good EYEdea! But get the black and whites w/nightvision(don't forget that part). Still prefer dogs tho,no one messes w/things that look like living gargoyles!!!LOL!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

To date, I've not had any problems with theft or vandalism. Only in the past couple years have I begun putting things out before Halloween. Before then, it would all go up in the morning and down after TOT hours on the 31st. Since this was getting to be a chore, particularly after expanding the haunt, we startd putting the fence and a few cheap tombstones out early in October. Makes it a lot easier and it's fun to watch people drive by or the neighbor kids comment on the upcoming display. I don't use cameras but we keep the yard fairly well lit. I don't put out anything expensive until Halloween day but so far nothing's been tampered with. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> To date, I've not had any problems with theft or vandalism. Only in the past couple years have I begun putting things out before Halloween. Before then, it would all go up in the morning and down after TOT hours on the 31st. Since this was getting to be a chore, particularly after expanding the haunt, we startd putting the fence and a few cheap tombstones out early in October. Makes it a lot easier and it's fun to watch people drive by or the neighbor kids comment on the upcoming display. I don't use cameras but we keep the yard fairly well lit. I don't put out anything expensive until Halloween day but so far nothing's been tampered with. Keeping fingers crossed.


I have'nt either,but some of my larger creations have 2 be stored outside(they will not fit in the garage or attic). Fortunately,we have a close knit group here that watches out for each other(4 triplexes). No one enters or leaves w/o being seen...and unknown vehicles are watched by all. Best prevention is paying attention.:ninja:


----------



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

we have had problems with kids slashing our blow ups. It got to the point that we dont put anything up in the front yard until a week before.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the best "prevention" is using motion activated lighting.
Cameras won't prevent anything from happening, just might show you who did it.
You'll still have work to do at that point...

Best thing is prevention.
I've been installing camera systems for 5 years now. It's nice to catch someone but there is sooo much footwork involved after the fact.
If you want more info just pm email or easier...just call me 517-529-9521


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I was just reading a similar thread on another site. Many there said they would not decorate anymore if something was stolen. Now me, I have never had anything taken, (although I am concerned) but all of my props (up till now) are purchased, and the really expensive stuff is inside for the parties. Still, if I lost something or had something vandalised, I would still decorate. Why should I let some $%^head steal my hobby along with my prop? Besides, I imagine half the joy is in the prop creation.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Gothic Nightmare said:


> So guys are saying you'll shoot down and kill some 13 yr. old idiot for stealing a foam tombstone? Really? Chase down, yes. Call the cops, sure. But kill? Come on. How about some practical tips people can use instead of macho posturing.


Nothing was said about killing anybody. Whether its halloween, christmas or valentines, I respond to prowlers with a loaded firearm. Got one in my truck also. its 2009 and the a 13yr old wont hesitate to shoot me. Last year there were numerous shootings and a few murders caused by teenagers in this town. I don't know how old the people on MY PROPERTY are or what their intention is. Theres no reason for anyone to be in my backyard at 2am during the summer. And my concern is MY kids and property, not some troublemaker trying to act cool. one thing about calling the cops - they dont always show!!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

MotelSixx said:


> Nothing was said about killing anybody.





Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> who said anything about killing over anything.


I'm sorry but it's hard to take a statement like:



Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> If that does'nt put em' down in 2 shots,I have 10more behind that


And not think that's what you meant. But maybe that's just me. If I'm wrong I apologize. When I was in Desert Storm "put them down" meant to shoot them dead. I'm sorry but some people like Veterans and Police Officers that have had to do their duty to serve you don't usually make light of it.

I own guns. I've had to shoot and kill in self defense. How about you? And I've put my life on the line to defend your right to do the same. This thread has nothing to do with protecting your family. This was a post about how to prevent vandalism to Halloween props in your yard. Shooting people to prevent vandalism is not good or practical advise. And making light of it is just ignorance, or fear.

If you live in a place so violent that you fear for your life, then maybe doing a yard haunt is not such a good idea.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This will be my 6th year of doing a home yard haunt. I start setting up my cemetery on Oct 1st and add things throughout the month. Luckily, I have not had any problems with any theft. Live in a very small close knit town, and everybody really watches out for everybody else. I had one instance of vandalism two years ago on Halloween night, a couple of older kids were going to be tough and kick the coffin which had a worker lying in it. Coffin is made out of 1/2" plywood with bracing around the inside so it was pretty sturdy, but they managed to break one of the sides. They were escorted off of the property and banned from all future home haunts. I knew the parents of these two boys so the next morning I called them and explained what their sons did. Later that day, the two boys accompanied by their parents and the Chief of Police arrived at my home. The boys appologized and informed me that even though I had not made a complaint to the police, their parents did and they were given 12 hours of community service each. I now post a sign at the entrance stating that any intentional damage will result in the police being called and charges will be pressed.


----------



## landscapeman (Jul 6, 2009)

Well most of my neighbors are cops and sheriffs. Can not get away with much around here.


----------



## landscapeman (Jul 6, 2009)

Also I heard on the news a few years back about someone who shot a kid with a paintball gun. Apparently the kid was slashing his blow up Christmas decorations. As I recall he was in some really hot water. Jail time and a civil suit. All because some punk thought it would be funny to ruin his decorations.


----------



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)

I personally have not had any issues what so ever (as I knock on wood) I dread the thought of someone damaging or stealing my hard work so have purchase a used security DVR system (like ghost hunters have) not your tv DVR dont get them confused. and 2 IR cameras that watch my haunt 24hrs a day 7 days a week. but the night before Halloween and Halloween its self I keep a look out myself!


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the digital surveillancve is good idea. I have a four camera rig in my own home and I think I'm gonna pull some additional cable to move a couple, few cameras out front for the season. More than anything, I hope that the cams are a deterrent. Better safe than sorry.


----------

